# RAW DUCK: 2nd Step to learning how to shoot a slingshot



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, I am sure many of you, like myself, starting out want to be able to make that wonderful plinking sound from hitting a can 30feet away, but seem to be shooting everywhere but there.

So we look around and find videos from the more experienced, and we read posts on how to hold, aim, and shoot, but we still seem to be going nowhere. Well the general consensus is to

1) Practice, Practice, Practice

and

2) Consistency is an important factor in play for improving your accuracy.

Well for me, it is impossible for me to be consistent if I am constantly adjusting my aim trying to hit the target, because the rare times I do hit the target I run into problems.

1) I can't remember the exact point I was aiming at
2) I can't tell exactly how off I was
3) I haven't developed a constant stance/draw

The last point is what this thread is about:

It was easier to learn the position of aiming/shooting a rifle because you have rest points to reference (i.e. cheek , nose , hand and arm ) . A slingshot, though not too complicated, has a few more variables caused by the flexibility of the hand position of holding the slingshot itself, and the position of the pouch during your draw, where at the beginning can change between every shot.

setting these differences aside, they both have the same concept that can be used.

*[After reading that novel I finally get to the meat of my thread]*
*
*
Work on your shot group, FIRST prior to adjusting aim. If you don't have a good shot group, you are either doing something wrong or constantly doing something different each time.

I am still working on this, but I AM seeing improvement.

1) use a paper target or something stable and easy to show where the shot hit
2)No need to worry about standing too far away from the target, because this is just to help work on your posture.
3) Pick one spot to aim, and continue on that spot until your shot group is narrowed down to a smaller area (EVEN if it doesn't hit the spot you were aiming for DO NOT ADJUST AIM )
4) pay attention to hand position, anchor point, grip
5) pay attention to breathing as well

Once you feel you are being consistent, then adjust for accuracy, and concentrate on distance.

There are many tutorials out there that will help you with "How to shoot" and cover much more in depth on handling your slingshot in general, but I feel this is one point worth mentioning.

Disclaimer, This is only a suggestion, and I am far from being an expert, but I found that this is working for me

As always THANK YOU for reading

LGD


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Ok, I am sure many of you, like myself, starting out want to be able to make that wonderful plinking sound from hitting a can 30feet away, but seem to be shooting everywhere but there.
> 
> So we look around and find videos from the more experienced, and we read posts on how to hold, aim, and shoot, but we still seem to be going nowhere. Well the general consensus is to
> 
> ...


Good post Duck, you have the right idea. Practice, practice, and more practice. Jack Koehler (Kingcat) has a great book out on basics and general SS knowledge. I recommend it to anyone wanting to improve thier shooting. You can contact him here on the forum.
Philly


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great insight there Duck Man !


----------

